# Moselle Stelplatz Recomendations



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

We're off to Germany, Mosellle Valley, for the first time Friday. Could anybody recomend any stelplatze please? I know there's loads. but some must be better than others I'd paricually like those with somewhere to walk the dogs, and are paricually close to towns/villages. I can only walk about 2/3k slowly. and can't do hills.

Malcolm


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Trittenheim. Lane alongside of Mosel for dog walking. Hard standing. Town 1 minute stroll. Surrounded by vineyards.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

We really liked Wintrich, Kinheim, Zell (the one in Kaimt, not the big one) and Urzig - all of which would meet your needs.

Spacerunner - there is a problem accessing Trittenheim at present as the main street is closed off.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Malcolm

My contribution . . .

Start at Trier. The stellplatz is horrible, just a big car park, but the town is well worth a visit. Stellplatz is behind a big McDonalds, and just across the road there's a bus stop into Trier which would be good if you can't walk far.

Just by the Porta ***** in Trier there's a tourist office where you can get a little map of the Mosel, in English, which shows all the stellplatz. That would be a good first move.

It's a while since we were there so I'll leave it for more recent visitors to advise further. Apart from the naff car park at Trier (_which we tolerated in order to visit the city_) we were well impressed. At some of them the little man who collects the small charge each night will even take your order for bread and buns. The following morning there's a carrier bag hanging on the door mirror with fresh bread and croissants for breakfast.

Can't be bad!

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Bill_OR said:


> We really liked Wintrich, Kinheim, Zell (the one in Kaimt, not the big one) and Urzig - all of which would meet your needs.
> 
> Spacerunner - there is a problem accessing Trittenheim at present as the main street is closed off.


Blimey! They were doing that way back in June, we visited there on the 11th and had to squeeze round some back streets to get in. A subsequent recce on foot made departure much easier.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see my blog for details, but a few weeks back I stopped off at Neff, and Piesport. Neff is only about 200m from the little village, a couple of bars / restaurants and a little station (train to Cochem?) - good walking on the riverside (the road runs the other side, so quiet). Piesport is a bit further out from the commecial bit of the village, but nice walks both ways. I've done others before, and any that are near the river have flat walks alongside - obviously very steep walks up the hillside! 

oh, amd it's Mosel in Germany, Moselle in France 8)


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks very much for those. Is Neff the same as Neef? I can't finf Neff. Mind you Autoroute calls Trier 'Treves'! Very confusing these foreign parts  

Malcolm


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, sorry, Neef. Must have been thinking about kitchen appliances!

I think Treves is the old French name for Trier - derived from the roman Treviris (which is the name of the campsite next to the stellplatz)


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Loads of good ones. Wintrich neatly set out and free wifi  
Barrier operated.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

There are so many of them it's really not worth trying to plan where to stop!! Some are better than others and some are simply enormous with room for hundreds, when you think it's time to stop just look out for the next one along the road. It really is that simple,


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes indeed Plodders.

That's basically why I didn't offer any suggestions. We never found a duff one (_except Trier_) and they pop up every couple of miles - quite literally in some parts.

If it helps, we usually set out for the next stellplatz at about 11.00am. They can get very crowded, so we waited until those leaving that day would have left, then we got in with plenty of space to choose from.

It worked well.

Dave


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Malcolm
We're crossing Saturday and doing the same route, Trier and the Moselle Valley.

I picked up quite a few tips, Stellplatze etc when I went into Germany Touring.

There's also a recent piston here, yesterday, I think, when I was asking about camping in Trier. The only thing is, my typing isn't very good and I think the list is ping Trier!!!!!

Look out for us in a Rapido 986M.

Val


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

We are pondering going via the Mosel (and Moselle) on our way home, currently at Chavannes-sur-l'Étang (47.63325 7.01858).

Anyone know if there are any wine festivals started along the Mosel yet?

Rod


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

rod_vw said:


> We are pondering going via the Mosel (and Moselle) on our way home, currently at Chavannes-sur-l'Étang (47.63325 7.01858).
> 
> Anyone know if there are any wine festivals started along the Mosel yet?
> 
> Rod


here`s a listing with all wine festivals ----> http://www.mosel-weinfeste.de/mosel_weinfeste.htm

Jan


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

satco said:


> rod_vw said:
> 
> 
> > We are pondering going via the Mosel (and Moselle) on our way home, currently at Chavannes-sur-l'Étang (47.63325 7.01858).
> ...


Now there's someone who knows where to find the finer things in life!

Thanks Jan


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

The stellplatz at Mehring is one of the first you will meet on the Mosel after Trier. The one behind the petrol station. Don't go to the one next door or he will charge you the moon for electricity if you connect to it.
They have their own wine (winery across the road) which is excellent and reasonably priced at about €4 a bottle. They have all services and also a restaurant and bar and parking is right on the bank of the Mosel. Earlier this year I paid €6 a night plus €2 for electricity which is optional. You just park and they collect in the evening. They do not have wifi.
The stellplatz in Trier is a bit remote and unattractive. You can get the bus in the village of Mehring into Trier for a visit. From memory it takes about 45 minutes.
Ian


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

If I had to pick just one it would be the stellplatz at Minheim. The individual pitches are better than most campsites with hardstanding and a grassed areas to each. Electric available to each pitch. Minheim itself is a small wine growing village known in Germany as 'sun island', very handy at this time of year as I imagine you won't be looking for too much shade. Right on the river bank and very peaceful. Several places in the village for eating out, wine tasting etc. How about a wine tasting evening for 4.50 Euro's each and all you can drink? Piesport is a short walk away with Wintrich a ten minute drive. I can't recommend it enough.

Ron


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Ron - I'll park that away in my brain for 'next time'.
Bill


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I should have mentioned that the pitch fees at Minheim are 6.50 euros a night, electric extra.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks Ron for that info which I have noted. Do hope we canget on as it seems very popular.

Is it a certain place that does the wind tasting ?

Val


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Forgot to check!!! Sorry, wine tasting!

Val


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

oldtart said:


> Forgot to check!!! Sorry, wine tasting!
> 
> Val


I'm so glad you added that! :lol:

We won't be leaving the yacht basin in Calais until Saturday morning, but may stop in Belgium or Luxembourg. We've done a lot of detailed planning as far as Calais! 

Malcolm


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

We've done no planning between Ypres and Trier and are using the advice off here for the Moselle!!

Val


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Val - There are two or three wine growers that seem to take turns in putting the wine evening on at the weekends. You will know when one is on as they put a notice under your windscreen wiper. Our neighbour came back from one of these so legless that he completely forgot to actually buy any wine. He then felt honour bound to go back the next day and buy half a dozen bottles, which was nice.

Ron


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Malcolm,

Here is a snippet from our blog when we were in Germany when we visited over twenty christmas markets Germany

Regards

Dean


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

,hi Dean
I've so enjoyed reading your blog and am so looking forward to getting there. Thank you.

We shall have to return for the Christmas Markets. We were in Cologne 2012 for the Christmas Market. I think that and Leipzig are my favourites

We lived in Frankfurt in the 70's (no MH) and Berlin 1994-1998. We're so looking forward to returning with the MH.and visiting friends. 

Val


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Zell , we stayed at the tiered stellplatz by the river was OK there . we even managed the bike ride up to the Globus super market, OK we have electric bikes but was still a struggle lol


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Useful thread...we too are intending to be wobbling down...or up the Mosselle next week. Having checked the weather it looks ok and neither of us have been to Germany before. We don't mind a slurp of vino either.

We will arrive near Koblensk on Sunday and intend to finish up in Toulouse eventually to meet up with some pals who live near there. Then back home to Dorset after about a month...getting used to this retirement mularky now...love it!


----------



## unadara (Dec 2, 2012)

*Look out for the next one?*

Do you mean look in a book for the next one ? Or a signpost? I am familiar with French Aires on Autoroutes but no experience of Germany. We are travelling South to Italy, no fixed route in mind yet!


----------

